# Wäre das was für die Odenwald-Radler ?



## Micro767 (16. September 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

ist das was für uns ? Bzw. hat jemand interesse da mit zufahren ?

http://www.energy-race.de/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=1&tabindex=-1

Wollte dieses Jahr eh mal nen kleinen Marathon fahren und der liegt vor unserer Haustür ( für mich 86km ) und kostet nur 10 alle anderen wollen ja richtig Geld und haben noch Nachmeldegebühren !

Sind halt nur 30km und 600hm ! 

Als Gruppe anmelden und wer Gas geben mag kann das doch gerne machen !    Vieleicht haben wir nen Gewinner dabei    oder doch nur nen  Geisterfahrer   !

Ich hätte Zeit und Interesse !


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. September 2005)

hey
garnicht so schlecht die sache.
hätte auch interesse.
allerdings ob ich auch zeit/lust habe weiß ich noch net. (da ich aus mannheim komme und vielleicht bis dahin immernoch keinen führerschein habe(bin gerade dabei ihn zu machen))
grüße
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (16. September 2005)

hi

klingt ned übel. 30km und 600hm kann man so ned sagen. sind halt 3 runden ah 10 km und 200hm. und das is ned so schlimm oder ? irre ihc mich da. versuch grad vergleiche zu ziehn.
lust hätt ihc. als gruppe wär das geil. zeit hätt ihc auhc und die 10 euro kann ihc auch auftreiben.
bock hätt ich

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (16. September 2005)

@micro. wie weit isn das ?  von MA aus

@ deluxe. woher aus MA kommst du. komm ja auch aus mannheim

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2005)

Vom mir aus sind es lt. Map24 nur 86km !

Ich hab noch Platz für 1 Rad und Fahrer ! 
Wenn ich noch nen weiteren Träger auf das Dach montiere auch für 2 !

Ich hätte im Moment echt Bock drauf, auch wenn ich natürlich froh sein werde nicht letzter zu werden     

Alleine mal so den Aublauf von einer solchen Veranstaltung gemacht zuhaben ohne gleich 40 oder so hinlegen zu müssen und auch nicht schon mitten in der Nacht loszufahren nur weil ich um 09:00 Uhr die Start-Nr. abholen muss !

3 Runden a 10km bei 200hm stell ich mir bei dem Höhenprofil nicht soo schwer vor ! 
Schlieslich fahren wir bei ner normalen Tour schon über 60km und 1200hm !


----------



## Haiflyer (16. September 2005)

ja also bock hätt ich auch. denke mal die tour is auch ohne clicks machbar. wobei mir mehr runter lieber wär. hab mir grad des profil ma angeguckt.


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2005)

@Haiflyer

vieleicht leiht Dir wer ein HT oder ein Race-Bike für die Strecke ?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. September 2005)

hallo
nun das hört sich ja ganz witzig an. obwohl ich eigentlich dachte das das eine rennen ist. 
(definition: eine rennen ist ein vergleich zwischen sportlern die versuchen herauszufinden wer der schnellste ist.)
aber naja.
@Haiflyer ich komme aus ma - feudenheim
und: ettlingen ist etwas südl. von karlsruhe, meinroutenplaner hat ca:71km und 45 min ausgespuckt.
nun noch eine frage: wie stellt ihr euch das denn so vor, wie reisen als eine gruppe an. fahren wir auch zusammen oder einzeln? (nur so aus interesse)
fährt zufälig den odenwald bike marathon mit?
grüße
dominik


----------



## Micro767 (17. September 2005)

Moin Moin,

ich dachte mir das in etwa so:

Wir melden uns als Team an, Name müsste man sich noch Überlegen, fahren gemeinsam dort hin, gemeinsame Startvorbetreitung usw. die Anfänger wie ich lernen von denen die das nicht zum erstenmal machen.

Und nach dem Start fährt jeder wie er möchte ! 
Einzeln oder mit nen gleich sarken Partner, in der Gruppe oder oder oder

Nach dem Rennen, treffen wir uns ja eh wieder    Siegerehrung sollten wir noch mitnehmen, vieleicht müssen wir ja    weil einer von uns soo gut war oder wir einfach die grösste Gruppe waren, wer weiß !?

Und als Vorschlag noch von mir, wir gehen dort oder auf dem Heimweg noch wo was Essen und Quatschen ne Runde über unser Hobby   


PS: beim Odenwaldmarathon bin nicht dabei, der ist mir fürs allererstemal zu teuer


----------



## Mister P. (17. September 2005)

Hi!!!

Ich klink mich hier jetzt auch ma ein.
Das Event in Ettlingen is echt interessant, allerdings fällt es genau auf das Wochenende zwischen meinen beiden Prüfungswochen.   
Verdammt!!!!
Wär auch gern mitgefahrn.

@Dominik-deluxe
ich fahr den OBM morgen mit, allerdings nur die Mittelstrecke
das Wetter hat sich ja zum Glück gefangen, ich denk ma die Strecke wird in gutem Zustand sein   

Greetz


----------



## connor768 (18. September 2005)

Moin Dirk,
30km, 600hm, klingt nett, ich bin dabei....
wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2005)

connor768 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dirk,
> 30km, 600hm, klingt nett, ich bin dabei....
> wenn das Wetter stimmt.



Moin Moin Andreas,

mit Deiner Frau hoffe ich !    Damit ich nicht alleine durch die Gegend fahre wenn Du vorne weg bretterst


----------



## Haiflyer (18. September 2005)

@dirk

wieso sollte mir jemand n rad leihen ? ich fahr des wenn dann schon mit meinem bomber. also bitte. 

bock hätt ich tierisch. hinter karlsruhe geht ja auch noch vom weg her.
deine idee mit dem fahren und dann danach einkehren find ich sehr gut. können von mir aus auch schon vor und während dem rennen irgendwo einkehren    
so denn

ciao Lucas 

PS: @dirk. warst du in b.dürkheim ? war gestrern dort. war richtig geil. im zelt und so.


----------



## sharky (18. September 2005)

also ich wäre da auch dabei! das datum ist ok, ettlingen ist doch bei karlsruhe, oder?


----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2005)

Jo ! Bei Karlsruhe, jedenfalls denk ich das ! 

Na solangsam werden wir ein paar Leute   

Nu brauchen wir für die Anmeldung, die ja vorher online erfolgen muss nen TEAM Namen !

Vorschläge !?


----------



## sharky (18. September 2005)

wie wäre es mit kette links, barfuß bethlehem, team planlos, ramins opfer (  ) ...


----------



## Haiflyer (18. September 2005)

also ramins opfer klingt n bissel wie ne bin laden al quaida splittergruppe   

wie wärs mit odenwälder waldschrate.
oder 

also odenwälder waldschrate find ich geil hehe. geisterfahrer hätte auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. September 2005)

nix mit odenwald  

ich bin kein odenwälder und möchte mich hiermit von dieser volksgruppe distanzieren! meine ausfahrten in deren territorium haben lediglich missionarische und entwicklungshilfe-hintergründe! 

aber irgendwas mit neckartal kann man ja einbauen, DAS haben wir zumindest fast alle gemeinsam ;-)


----------



## sharky (18. September 2005)

neckartaler geisterfahrer


----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> neckartaler geisterfahrer



klingt irgendwie gut !


----------



## Haiflyer (18. September 2005)

nix

micro und ich kjommen aus der rheinebene. also nix neckartal.  
wie wärs mit online biker . ham uns ja alle hier kennengelernt im netz. online eben


----------



## sharky (19. September 2005)

auch net wirklich prickelnd
wie wäre es einfach mit falschfahrer


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2005)

oder eben nur "Geisterfahrer"

ob das für Ramin o.k. ist ?   

Wir fahren dann auch die letzte Runde falsch rum


----------



## sharky (19. September 2005)

ja also geisterfahrer geht ja eigentlich net da es den ja wirklich gibt 
aber falschfahrer wäre ne möglichkeit
und dann ein teamtrikot:


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

wtf? ich wäre ja liebend gerne dabei aber mein ruteplaner zeigt den ort "ettingen" 200km weit weg von HD(79400 Kandern (Ettingen)), und wie wollt ihr dann aus mannheim da hinkommen? da kann was net sein... könntet ihr mir paar infos geben? thx

greez, killuah1


----------



## sharky (19. September 2005)

ich weiß ja net was du für einen planer hast aber bei map24.de findet man 76275 ettlingen sofort südlich von karlsruhe an der a5 gelegen


----------



## kraichgauer (19. September 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wtf? ich wäre ja liebend gerne dabei aber mein ruteplaner zeigt den ort "ettingen" 200km weit weg von HD(79400 Kandern (Ettingen)), und wie wollt ihr dann aus mannheim da hinkommen? da kann was net sein... könntet ihr mir paar infos geben? thx
> 
> greez, killuah1



Du solltest mal ne neue Brille aufsetzen, EttLingen (bei KA) ist angesagt

und das müsste so Phi mal Daumen max. 60 km von MA weg sein.

.... der Fisch war schneller......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. September 2005)

@rich
ich hoffe das sagen alle anderen auch nach dem rennen  
fährst du auch mit? können ja ne fahrgemeinschaft machen


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

ok, bin auch schlau geworden heute   und werde höchstwahrscheinlich mitfahren, 30 gemütliche km und noch gemütlichere 600hm, da kann man bolzen was geht   hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit, obwohl wenn schnee liegt wäre es auch cool
habe vorhin nur ettingen mit ettLingen verwechselt    

also, einer (oder noch 2 meine kumpels) mehr   

greez, killuah1


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2005)

Bevor wir uns jetzt noch Tage lang um nen Team-Namen herrum reden:

"Falschfahrer"   

Jemand der damit nicht leben kann ??? Melden bis ...... ok ! Zu spät !   

Sagen wir Freitag 23:59 Uhr, damit ich mich am Samstag anmelden kann


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2005)

Ihre Route: 71.91 km (anzeigen)      ID: O91O4PFA  

68159 Mannheim -> Schöllbronner Str. 76275 Ettlingen

71.91 km -- 39 min 

lt. MAP24

76275 Ettlingen von uns aus gesehen gleich hinter Karlsruhe !

Verlassen Sie die A5 an der Ausfahrt As Ettlingen (47) in Richtung Ettlingen, Bad Herrenalb, Karlsruhe-Rüppurr und fahren Sie auf die Straße (...). Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 300 m.


----------



## Haiflyer (20. September 2005)

@fisch. du bist doch immer der schnellste. oder ? in jeglicher lebenslage wenn du verstehst   

also falschfahrer find ich cool. fahrgemeinschaften wären klasse. hab leider nur n golf cabrio und da bekomm ihc ned wirklich viele bikes rein. von daher wärs klasse wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte   
micro     

ansonsten bock hätt ich auch.

JA SCHNEE WÄRE GEIL: ich will schnee schnee schnee. aber nur bergab. dann zieh ich noch schnell 2.5er schlappen drauf und dann fahr ihc euch allen davon .ahahahhahahaahhahaahahaha


----------



## Haiflyer (20. September 2005)

Monoslalom: 
Start/Ziel: Agustinusheim 
Einzelzeitfahren auf ausgewiesener Slalomstrecke. 
Probefahren:  13.00 - 14.30 Uhr 
Wertung:  14.30 - 16.30 Uhr 
Zeitmessung: Stoppuhr 


macht da noch jemand mit. find das klingt sehr geil. also ich denk ihc mach da mit. macht noch jemand mit. wär ja wie eine art downhill rennen nur für enduro und CC bikes. mit zeitmessung. einfahc ma um zu gucken wie shcnell ma is.

ciao Lucas 

PS: hoff da macht noch jemand mit


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2005)

Das mit den Fahrgemeinschaften machen wir schon noch !   
Wenn wir wissen wer alles mit geht !


----------



## Levty (20. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Monoslalom:
> hoff da macht noch jemand mit



nja, mit meinem HT wirds schwierig   obwohl die rst gabel gibt auch alngsam den geist auf, mal sehen, wies so ist DH mit nem starrbeike   

ne, awas, ich werde versuchen nur beim marathon mitzumachen...

greez, killuah1

PS: schneeschneeschnee


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2005)

Einfach nur rasen? 10 km? 200 hm? Dafür lohnt sich ja kaum der Weg nach Karlsruhe ;-) Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Strecke aussieht. 

Kennt denn keiner das Steckenprofil? Oder...

...man müsste mal ne Tour nach Ettlingen machen. 80 km (hin) - 10 km (Strecke) - 80 km (zurück). Naja, bisserl viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur rasen? 10 km? 200 hm? Dafür lohnt sich ja kaum der Weg nach Karlsruhe ;-) Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Strecke aussieht.
> 
> Kennt denn keiner das Steckenprofil? Oder...
> 
> ...man müsste mal ne Tour nach Ettlingen machen. 80 km (hin) - 10 km (Strecke) - 80 km (zurück). Naja, bisserl viel.



Steckenprofil und Ausschreibung auf der verlinkten Seite !   

Und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !   

3 Runden a 10km und 200hm aber wenn Du nur Luft für eine hast, darfst Du vieleicht bei den Junioren mitfahrten:

Junior: 
1 Runde = 10 Km - Start 14.00 Uhr 
Classic: 
2 Runde = 20 Km - Start 14.30 Uhr 
Challenge: 
3 Runde = 30 Km - Start 14.30 Uhr 
Zeitmessung: Rundstrecke Bip-Chip

Aber für Dich gerne nochmal:
http://www.energy-race.de/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=1&tabindex=-1

Sartgelt auch nur 10 !


----------



## Levty (20. September 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur rasen? 10 km? 200 hm? Dafür lohnt sich ja kaum der Weg nach Karlsruhe ;-) (Strecke) - 80 km (zurück). Naja, bisserl viel.



jaja, du und dein rad^^ du wolltest doch mal mit mir ne heidelberg tour amchen, nja, n freund und ich sind bei der 30km tour glaub ich acuh dabei, da kann man auch bolzen was geht bei 30km, haben wird beim odenwaldbikemarathon auch gemacht, 30km 850hm in 1:42:00 (schau in meine galerie) wo dus nicht hingeschafft hast   
nja, diesmal vorher anmelden  

cya, killuah1


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2005)

Okay, dann solte ich noch mal zur Schule gehen - und ich dachte, ich hät´s hinter mir ...   

Aber mit´m Verständnis habe ich es auch. D.h. 30 km und dabei 200 hm? Das ist ja nicht mal zum Zollstock rauf. Andererseits könnte ich da meine Rennradbeine mal ausfahren.


----------



## kraichgauer (20. September 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @rich
> ich hoffe das sagen alle anderen auch nach dem rennen
> fährst du auch mit? können ja ne fahrgemeinschaft machen



mal sehn; ich hab die Seniorenklasse noch nicht gefunden.   
Nee im Ernst, die Samstagtour kann ich immer nur kurzfristig  
(Freitagabend) entscheiden.
Ansonsten Fahrgemeinschaft gerne. Fahrradträger hab ich nicht,
dafür fahr ich nen Pick up, allerdings mit kurzer Pritsche.


----------



## Levty (20. September 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann solte ich noch mal zur Schule gehen - und ich dachte, ich hät´s hinter mir ...
> 
> Aber mit´m Verständnis habe ich es auch. D.h. 30 km und dabei 200 hm? Das ist ja nicht mal zum Zollstock rauf. Andererseits könnte ich da meine Rennradbeine mal ausfahren.



okay, für die 6.klasse des helmholzt gymnasium heidelberg:
1 runde ist 10km lang und hat 200hm
3runden (1 runde mal 3) ist 30km lang und hat 600hm   kapische?
das ist sowas wie bierhelderhof hoch, runter, könistuhl hoch runter. kommt ungefähr hin, das sit weniger als meine hausrunde


----------



## Haiflyer (20. September 2005)

joa also denk das müsste zu machen sein. nur mit dem hoch hab ich noch so meine probleme. hab mal angefragt wie der monoscheiß da aussieht. kam noch keine antwort vom veranstalter.
war grad ne runde radeln. war ganz gemütlich. 20km in ned ganz ner stunde. war ok.
so denn. hoff das ich die woche nochma in die berge komme
PS: micro. war vorhin geschockt. hab mein bike gewogen. 15.34 kilo.
hab mit höchstens 14.5 gerechnet 

ciao Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hab leider nur n golf cabrio und da bekomm ihc ned wirklich viele bikes rein. von daher wärs klasse wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte


 wo ist das problem? da machst du das dach auf und dann kannst du die dinger bis zum himmel stapeln 

also von mir aus sind es glatte 100km, versuche mit kraichgauer ne FG zu machen, ramin, der richtige FF und dox gehen vielleicht ja auch mit, da lohnt ja fast ein bus 

also *team falschfahrer * steht


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2005)

Ah, siehst Du. Da ist das Problem. Ich war auf´n Rabanus-Maurus Gymnasium in Mainz, da hat man sowas nicht gelernt. Angewandte Mathematik. Oh Mann. Wie abgehoben ;-) ;-) ;-)

Naja, dann klingt das aber auch schon ein bißchen interessanter. Das kann man wirklich ganz gut wegpetzen ohne einzuschlafen.


----------



## Levty (20. September 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, dann klingt das aber auch schon ein bißchen interessanter. Das kann man wirklich ganz gut wegpetzen ohne einzuschlafen.



wie beim WOBM

wenn du touren in bereich heidelberg fahren willst kannste mal hier im forum vorbeischauen.   

greez, killuah1

PS: ja, ich hab noch 3 jahre schule vor mir und in mathe nur unsinnige funktionen, man ich sag doch ich kann 10 x 3 nehmen, was brauch ich mehr


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2005)

Und das reicht ja schon lange für´s Marathonieren   

Stochastik? Scheiß drauf. Egal wie wahrscheinlich, ob ich erster werde, hauptsache ich werd´s   

Und Kurven sehen auf´n Hac4 auch viel schöner aus, als auf´n Karrierten! Aber meinetwegen fahre ich den Berg auch ne Parabel runter. Ist mir doch scheiß egal   

Ich meld mich dann mal im besagten Forum!


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2005)

Team "Falschfahrer"   

Bisher haben mal folgende Personen zugesagt (natürlich ohne Gewähr):

dominik-deluxe
Haiflyer
Connor768
Sharky
Killuah1
Kraichgauer
Micro767

Conner768 kommt mit Betreuerin     und aber auch    weil Tania dann ja nicht mit radelt


----------



## Levty (21. September 2005)

gut, wenn ich mich jetz anmelde soll ich dann bei "Ich bin Teilnehmer einer Gruppe/eines Vereins *" ja anstreichen und "Falschfahrer  eintragen?

greez, killuah1

ps: und wenn ich doch nciht kommen kann, sei es ein defekt oder Ã¤hnliches, und nicht die 10â¬ bleche muss ich dann ja nicht irgendwie spÃ¤ter Ã¼berweisen?


----------



## sharky (21. September 2005)

also so ein paar physiotherapeutinnen wären ja sicher nicht schlecht 
hat denn keiner irgendwelche kontakte zu gutaussehenden damen dieser gattung? 

so wie ich das verstanden hab bezahlt man die 10 beim abholen der startunterlagen und gut ist. wer net kommt hat pech. 
ich hab bei "verein" jetzt mal team falschfahrer / IBC DIMB racing team angegeben, dann bin ich wenigstens versichert  wozu zahlt man schließlich den jahresbeitrag?


----------



## Haiflyer (21. September 2005)

servela. also wenn ihc mich anmeld geb ich auch falschfahrer ein. alles klar
muss nochn bissel trainiern gehn.


----------



## sharky (21. September 2005)

ich trainiere momentan täglich auf dem weg zur arbeit, ganz schön kalt morgens um 6 

sagt mal, hat einer von euch so ein tolles GPS-streckenprofil-3D-darstellungs-pc-programm mit dem man die strecke so mit steigungen etc mal zeigen kann? würd mich mal interessieren wie die anstiege da sind


----------



## sharky (21. September 2005)

freut euch liebe freunde, in kürze erscheint hier ein

*neuer ramin-comic!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2005)

*"Team Falschfaher" oder nur "Falschfahrer" ?*

Da ist nun die Frage ! 

Denn jetzt mit der ersten Anmeldung sollten wir ja alle beim gleichen Teamnamen bleiben !!!


----------



## Haiflyer (22. September 2005)

@dirk. das is mir wurscht

@fisch. hehe freu mich auf den comic. und das mit dem programm wär mal ne feine sache. kennt jemand n paar namen von so programmen


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2005)

Wurscht !   

ne sorry wie hat sich Sharky angemeldet mit "Team" oder ohne ? Denn wenn Du es anders machst seit ihr nicht in einem Team !


----------



## Haiflyer (22. September 2005)

so werd heut mal n bissel hüppen gehn. so in der city. ma gucken was des radel so mit macht   
ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf ein bald hoffentlich wieder freies WE andem ichin den wald kann. dieses we ned nächstes ned. oh man


----------



## Levty (22. September 2005)

einigen wir usn einfach auf "Team Falschfahrer"

ach, als team haben wir chance auf einne preis:
zitat:
 Rahmenprogramm:

ca. 17:00 Uhr
Siegerehrung ... Sonderpreis für die teilnehmerstärkste Gruppe ...

greez, killuah1


----------



## drivingghost (22. September 2005)

...Ramins Opfer...neuer Ramin Comic.... 

Dieser Ramin muss ja ein ganz Schlimmer sein. Sicher besser, wenn der nicht mitfährt.


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ramins Opfer...neuer Ramin Comic....
> 
> Dieser Ramin muss ja ein ganz Schlimmer sein. Sicher besser, wenn der nicht mitfährt.



Das kann der Ramin gleich vergessen ! ! ! 

Er kann sich nur mit nem Auslandsaufentahlt davor drücken würd ich mal sagen !


----------



## drivingghost (22. September 2005)

Meinen Informationen nach ist er seit heute wieder im kalten Deutschland


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Informationen nach ist er seit heute wieder im kalten Deutschland



Und wenn der Ramin am 15.Oktober noch oder auch vieleicht schon wieder in dem kalten Deutschland ist, sollte er sich nicht anderes vornehmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (22. September 2005)

also dieser ramin sollte dann bei der tour aber ganz hinten mitfahren. nicht das dann am ende unr noch einer ins ziel kommt und das is er. 
werd mich jeztzt anmelden. was fürn teamname jetzt ?Das wir alle zusamme sind ?


----------



## Haiflyer (22. September 2005)

also dieser ramin sollte dann bei der tour aber ganz hinten mitfahren. nicht das dann am ende unr noch einer ins ziel kommt und das is er. 
werd mich jeztzt anmelden. was fürn teamname jetzt ?Das wir alle zusamme sind ?


----------



## Levty (22. September 2005)

@ Haiflyer

biste schizofren? (oder wie man das schreibt) deine doppelposts

ich würde mal sagen "team falschfahrer"   

greez, killuah1

ps: auf, jetz muss es doch dieser micro mal festlegen was frn namen... uff junge!!!


----------



## sharky (22. September 2005)

ich hab mich auch mit "team" voran angemeldet. würde also passen.
ich komm mir hier vor wie im alten rom. das volk will brot und spiele. oder comics 

nicht recht zur tür drin geht es schon los 

DEMNÄCHST heisst in den nächsten tagen / 2 wochen!


----------



## Haiflyer (22. September 2005)

Ihre Anmeldung beim MTB Short Track Energy Race 2005 wurde erfolgreich entgegengenommen.

so bin dabei. hab mich auch ma für diesen monoslalom angemeldet. mach da aber nur mit wenn des nur bergab geht. bergauf slalom hab ihc kein bock.
hab challenge genommen. wobei mich junior oder classic mehr gereizt hätte   

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (22. September 2005)

@luc
mit was für nem bike fährst du da eigentlich? mitm enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (22. September 2005)

Lol mit meinem enduro. nene mit meinem 3gang hollandklapprad mit eingebauter GPS SUCHFUNKTION sowie 28zoll rädern und 1,75er schlappen mit downhillschläuchen. Xenon beleuchtung sowie fahrer und beifahrerairbag mit seitenaufprallschutz.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (23. September 2005)

Also zum fest machen:

Team Falschfahrer

und nicht anders !   

Klar wer im IBC drin ist sollte sein Versicherung auch nutzen !


----------



## Micro767 (23. September 2005)

Registrierungsbestätigung

Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihre erfolgreiche Anmeldung zum Energy Race in Ettlingen am Samstag den 15. Oktober 2005.

Auf der Webseite www.energy-race.de können Sie sich nach dem Event bei erfolgreicher Teilnahme eine Urkunde mit Ihrer Siegerplatzierung und Ihrer persönlichen Bestzeit downloaden.   

Wir informieren Sie per eMail, wenn die Urkunden zum Download bereitstehen.   

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß bei der Teilnahme an diesem Event.   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Ettlingen

Ihr Energy-Race-Team


----------



## drivingghost (23. September 2005)

Find ich lustig.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. September 2005)

So, hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet. Hoffentlich kommt da nicht noch was von der Uni aus dazwischen.

Gruß      Geisterfahrer

P.S.: Wo sind unsere Kekse, Ramin?


----------



## Haiflyer (23. September 2005)

fährt jetzt noch jemand den blöden slalom mit oder bin ich der einzige idiot der sich datzu angemeldet hat     hoff ich doch ned.

glaub bis zum 15 muss ihc noch viel üben gehn  

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (23. September 2005)

wenn du mir die passende ausrüstung zum slalom gibst, bin ich gerne dabei, denn ich hab keine dh-goodies. (und auch nicht so ganz das passende fahrrad dazu...)

gut, "Team Falschfahrer" steht 

meld mich dann mal an... fürs rennen...

cya, greez, killuah1


----------



## drivingghost (23. September 2005)

Keine Angst, auch Du bekommst Deinen Keks ab, Michael


----------



## sharky (23. September 2005)

ich will keinen keks. nicht von ramin. dafür was anderes 


wird ja langsam ne stattliche truppe das ganze! fehlt nur noch das passende teamoutfit


----------



## Haiflyer (23. September 2005)

was heißt dh goodies. ich fahr da auch nur mit helm handschuhe und knieschoner vielleicht. mehr brauch ich dafür auhc ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (23. September 2005)

Ein Fahrrad wäre nicht verkehrt^^


----------



## sharky (23. September 2005)

so mädels ich brech dann mal auf ins (diesmal bikefreie) wochenende! ich wünsch euch was, bleibt sauber und tut nichts, was ich net auch tun würde!

*am nächsten samstag ist bikepark beerfelden angesagt, hat jemand interesse mitzukommen?*


----------



## Levty (23. September 2005)

*angemeldet*   

Team Falschfahrer


----------



## Haiflyer (23. September 2005)

will auch nach beerfelden aber bin am samstag in münchen. ham die auch unter der woche auf ? 

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (23. September 2005)

hat von der sprignenden fraktion hier einer bock in 2 wochen mit nach offenbach zu fahren ? in den bombenkrater ?


----------



## sharky (24. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> will auch nach beerfelden aber bin am samstag in münchen. ham die auch unter der woche auf ?
> 
> ciao Lucas


jetzt fragst du mich was, keine ahnung  
hab mich nie mit dem gedanken beschäftigt da ich eh meist erst mit einbruch der dunkelheit heimkomme


----------



## kraichgauer (24. September 2005)

Der BikePark hat `ne eigene homepage - einfach mal googeln.

@ sharky : wie hast du dir die Anreise vorgestellt : 

Mit dem Bike auf´m Radweg ? Und wann willste los ?


----------



## sharky (24. September 2005)

@kraichgauer
also da mit dem bike anzureisen ist tödlich. das geht ja bis hirschhorn und dann nochmal 15km raus in die prärie. sind 50km one way die ich mit dem fully net unbedingt hin und zurück fahren muß
denke ich seh zu daß ich mit manic mit dem auto hinfahre bzw wir sehen wie viel bikes wir wo unterbringen

*wie fahren wir nach ettlingen??*


----------



## Levty (24. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> was heiÃt dh goodies. ich fahr da auch nur mit helm handschuhe und knieschoner vielleicht. mehr brauch ich dafÃ¼r auhc ned.



nja, da auf der site steht "  FÃ¼r die Teilnahme am Monoslalom ist komplettes Schutzequipment erforderlich (Helm, Handschuhe, Knie- und EllbogenschÃ¼tzer)". ausserdem will ich da heim runterkommen, denn ich will ja noch das rennen mitfahren, bin noch nie richtig DH gefahren, und mein HT wird das nicht so gut verkraften, ich belib bei den 30km...



			
				Sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wird ja langsam ne stattliche truppe das ganze! fehlt nur noch das passende teamoutfit



ja, komm, lass uns noch schnell "falschfahrer-trikots" fÃ¼r je 50â¬ holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (24. September 2005)

> nja, da auf der site steht "  Für die Teilnahme am Monoslalom ist komplettes Schutzequipment erforderlich (Helm, Handschuhe, Knie- und Ellbogenschützer)". ausserdem will ich da heim runterkommen, denn ich will ja noch das rennen mitfahren, bin noch nie richtig DH gefahren, und mein HT wird das nicht so gut verkraften, ich belib bei den 30km...



uh echt?`shit hab ihc gar ned gelesen. egal nehm ihc halt mein komplettes zeuch mit. safety jacket hab ich ja noch im schrank liegen. dann seh ich wenigstens schön breit aus    wenn dann aufm heimweg einer was von uns will. bikesklaun oder so. hehe

trikots. lol ja klar. wegen einem rennen.
kann man auch nur den slalom fahrn. hab irgendwie momentan noch ned so wirklich bock auf die 30km tour. ma schaun. werd mich da vor ort ma informiern.
so denn wetter is geil. geh radeln

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (24. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> kann man auch nur den slalom fahrn. hab irgendwie momentan noch ned so wirklich bock auf die 30km tour.


gestrichen!  wenn net binden wir dich an ramins rad, der schleift dich dann die 30km hinter sich her


----------



## drivingghost (24. September 2005)

Der Odenwaldservice wird nicht überall angeboten....


----------



## Haiflyer (24. September 2005)

servus

also kann es sein das ich mich täusch aber. also hatte in mathe nur 4 punkte im abi aber dennoch
bin heute fahren gewesen 17.45km insgesamt. das beinhaltet. schriesheim -> Dossenheim hoch auf den weisen stein - > runter nach schriesheim. ne kleine runde also. aber immerhin knapp 500hm.

so wenn ich jetzt rechne

das "rennen" hat 30km also ca das doppelte von meiner runde. aber daüfr 100hm mehr. also 600

kommt mir das nur so vor oder is das ned wirklich viel.
also 10km und 200hm. klar kommts auf die steigung an. kann ja 1km 200m hoch gehn und dann 9km geradeaus.


----------



## drivingghost (24. September 2005)

Glückwunsch, Du hast es erraten und somit einen Keks gewonnen. 
Ist nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Haiflyer (24. September 2005)

mach des ja eh nur wegen euch. und umgekehrt. nene muss ihc allein den blöden slalom fahren.
bin noch am überlegen ob ich die alten reifen für die 30km drauf zieh die sind gut n halbes kilo leichter als die jetztigen und die maxxis ins auto werf für den slalom. da geht nämlich nix mit den speci reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> mach des ja eh nur wegen euch.



  du bist zu gut zu uns  

die 30km sind wirklich nicht viel, das was wir da fahren ist in etwa mein weg ins büro, nur mit etwas mehr Hm. sollte wirklich problemlos gehen, und im notfall kannst immernoch nach jeder runde aussteigen... oder ne panne simulieren


----------



## Haiflyer (25. September 2005)

hehe nene dann heißt es ich sie ein SIMUALT: nene
was is nun mit den fahrgemeinschaften ? 
am praktischsten wär halt wenn der dirk und ich zusammen fahren könnten weil das mehr oder weniger aufm weg liegt. mannheim - lamberde.
wenn er nix dagegen hat. dann schmeiß ich mein turtle anzug und die reifen hinten rein. is halt die frage ob ich echt für den mono slalom andre reifen drauf ziehn soll. mit den maxxis werd ich es schwerer ham beim 30km marathon dafür aber wieder leichter bei dem slalom.

cio Lucas


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. September 2005)

hallo
melde mich auch mal wieder
habe ja auch vor mitzufahren, nur könnte mich vielleicht jemand mitnehmen  .
habe leider kein auto und mit dem zug :kotz: .
auserdem hatte ich vor halt wirklich gas zu geben  .
naja wäre nett wenn jemand sich melden könnte der noch ein kleines plätzchen in seinem auto frei hat.(brauch net viel platz)  
grüße
dominik


----------



## Haiflyer (25. September 2005)

Challenge: 
3 Runde = 30 Km - *Start 14.30 Uhr * 
Zeitmessung: Rundstrecke Bip-Chip

Monoslalom: 
Start/Ziel: Agustinusheim 
Einzelzeitfahren auf ausgewiesener Slalomstrecke. 
Probefahren:  13.00 - 14.30 Uhr 
*Wertung:  14.30 - 16.30 Uhr * Zeitmessung: Stoppuhr 

tja somit hab ich n problem. das is so ziemlich zur gleichen zeit. vorallem wenn ich zwischen 10und 14 uhr probefahren mach bin ich ja schon ziemlihc platt. *******


----------



## Haiflyer (25. September 2005)

bin halt am überlegen. versucht ihr unser team beim marathon nach vorne zu bringen und ich beim slalom oder pfeiffen wir drauf und fahren den marathon. also ich weis momentan ned was ihc mach nsol.
würd beides gern fahren. wobei ich ned sagen kann das mich der slalom mehr reizt als die 30km.
oder doch ?


----------



## ybel1 (27. September 2005)

Also auch wenn ich hier ja noch niemand kenne und schon gar nicht persönlich ist es ja so, dass ich durchaus mit dem Gedanken spiele  das Energie-Rennen zu bestreiten. Da ich wie noch ein paar andere aus HD komme, stellt sich mir nun die Frage, wie offen oder geschlossen das Team Falschfahrer denn sein soll. Benötigt man für die Aufnahme in dieses legendäre Team eine Mindestanzahl an Postings hier, Gesichtskontrolle oder einen aktuellen Fitnesstest, der eine für das Team beschämende Einzelleistung ausschließt? Wenn nein täte ich mich nämlich auch unter Team Falschfahrer anmelden.
Als Bonus könnte ich auch mit einem Kombi dienen in den man vermutlich noch ein, zwei Räder auf das Meine draufstapeln könnte, müsste man halt ausprobieren, bisher hatte mein Rad das Privileg eines ganzen Kofferraumes für sich allein.

Gruß ybel


----------



## Haiflyer (27. September 2005)

wenn hier gesichstkontrolle wär dürften der fisch und der ramin ned mitfahren   
ne man muss einfach gut drauf sein oder ? und als mutprobe einmal den weisen stein hinterm ramin runterfahren. wenn du das überlebst ohne kratzer etc biste aufgenommen     
ansonsten herzlihc willkommen. dann kannst du grad mein platz beim marathon einnehmen und ich fahr dafür den slalom. will denn echt keiner mitfahren bei dem slalom ding ? 

@ybel1. wo fährst du sonst als ? war heut in Hd unterwegs. nächstes mal sag ihc bescheid. hast du icq ? 

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (27. September 2005)

ich kenne hier auch niemanden persÃ¶nlich und fahr trotzdem unter team falschfahrer, von daher kannste eigentlich mitfahren, mail mal sharky an, der organisiert, schau mal in dem fahrgemeinschafts thread vorbei   

greez, killuah1, mit glied des Team Falschfahrer  

â¬dit: mist, haiflyer war schneller


----------



## ybel1 (27. September 2005)

Na super! Dann melde ich mich mal als Falschfahrer an. Fahren wir dann eigentlich auch tatsächlich andersrum? Ich meine nomen est omen oder? Das wird dann besonders für Dich Haiflyer lustig, wenn Du den Slalom von unten in Angriff nimmst!
War heute auch unterwegs, aber nur kurz und bin deshalb ein bisschen um Speyrerhof/Bierhelderhof rumgekurvt. Und meine Standardroute ist der Königstuhl (hoch per Waldautobahn, runter trailsuchend und gerne auch mal mich verfransend), auch wenn ich jedesmal, wenn es mich auf die falsche Neckarseite verschlägt denke, dass ich da öfter fahren sollte, weil auch ganz nett da.
Ach ja ICQ habe ich, aber ich muss mal nachschauen, woran man mich da erkennt (ist schon sooo lange her, dass ich das eingerichtet und auch jemand mitgeteilt habe).
ybel


----------



## ybel1 (27. September 2005)

So, es ist vollbracht! Ich bin gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. September 2005)

haste dich als "falschfahrer" angemeldet? oder "team falschfahrer" wenn als falschfahrer dann sind wir nich in einem team


----------



## ybel1 (27. September 2005)

selbstverfreilich als *TEAM* Falschfahrer! Bin zwar schon was älter als Du aber das Augenlicht langt noch um grob den Sinn des bisher geschriebenen zu erfassen


----------



## Levty (27. September 2005)

wollt dich ja nicht fertig machen, nicht heute, erst am 15.    

super, also wenn wir jetz nicht den preis für das am stärksten besetztes team kriegen, weis ichs auch nicht!

greez, killuah1, der jünger ist als ybel1


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2005)

Wilkommen ybel1 beim Team Falschfahrer !


----------



## dox (28. September 2005)

Alles klar bin auch dabei.  
Team Falschfahrer.
Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass Ramin unser Team nicht schon 
wieder sabotiert.  
Gruß dox.


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

hehe geil geil. sind ja jetzt schon über 10 leute. da bekommen wir hoffentlihc den preis. immerhin einen. hehe
wie slalom von unten. da bräucht ich dann aber keine protektoren  
also an alle neuen herzlihc willkommen
@dox schick mir ma des bild vom ramin auf der thinkstätte als er die treppen  runtergeeiert is.

danke

ciao Lucas 

PS: an die heidelberger ybel und killuah und deluxe knecht meldet euch ma wegen donnerstag. hab schon bock fahren zu gehn


----------



## Micro767 (29. September 2005)

Teilnehmer Update:

- haiflyer
- micro
- killuah
- dominik-deluxe
- drivingghost
- geisterfahrer
- kraichgauer
- sharky
- conner768
- ybel
- dox

- conner768 Frau Tania??

11 Teilnehmer plus Tania mit nem ?

Jemand vergessen ??? Will noch wer bei Team Falschfahrer mit machen ?


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Teilnehmer Update:
> 
> - haiflyer
> - micro
> ...



Jemand neues dabei ???


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2005)

kA    

kenn 2 leute, die sich das nicht zutrauen, auch nicht die 10km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2005)

ah, micro, du hast diesen wooky aus dem anderen energy-race.thread vergessen, und sag mal dort dass wenn die sich unter falschfhrer anmelden, dass dies hier posten sollen, sonst verliert man voll den überblick

apropos überblick, in anderen lokal foren bin ich acuh auf den energy race thread gestossen, auch hier im IBC mtb-news.de/forum... ach, wenn wir alle unter einem namen fahren würden.... da hätten wir nen weltrekord fürs energy race    
achja, ich wollte ein mädel mitbringen, aber nachdem sie bei mir ne tour mitgefahren ist (20km, tour   ) ist ihr die lust vergangen... schade

greez, killuah1

PS: rettet den thread vorm untergang


----------



## benno_hd (7. Oktober 2005)

hab mir jetzt die seite angeschaut, 3 runden je 200 hm hört sich durchaus machbar an, weniger als ich heute gefahren bin. werd zwar sicher den schnitt runterziehen aber fürs größte team kann ich da auch einen beitrag leisten  müßte ich nur wissen wie ich da hinkomme, auto hab ich keins


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

benno_hd schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt die seite angeschaut, 3 runden je 200 hm hört sich durchaus machbar an, weniger als ich heute gefahren bin. werd zwar sicher den schnitt runterziehen aber fürs größte team kann ich da auch einen beitrag leisten  müßte ich nur wissen wie ich da hinkomme, auto hab ich keins



HAllo benno_hd,

den Schnitt kannst Du garnicht nach unten ziehen !    Es wird keiner auch nur versuch machen den Schnitt der Gruppe zu erfahren !    Und keine Angst letzter kannst Du auch nicht werden    den Platz hab ich mir schon reserviert !

Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften haben wir:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=186847

Ich hab mein Auto schon voll aber es läst sich bestimmt noch was finden !


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ah, micro, du hast diesen wooky aus dem anderen energy-race.thread vergessen, und sag mal dort dass wenn die sich unter falschfhrer anmelden, dass dies hier posten sollen, sonst verliert man voll den überblick
> 
> apropos überblick, in anderen lokal foren bin ich acuh auf den energy race thread gestossen, auch hier im IBC mtb-news.de/forum... ach, wenn wir alle unter einem namen fahren würden.... da hätten wir nen weltrekord fürs energy race
> achja, ich wollte ein mädel mitbringen, aber nachdem sie bei mir ne tour mitgefahren ist (20km, tour   ) ist ihr die lust vergangen... schade
> ...



Wollten die Zwei sich in unserem Team anmelden ? Hatte zwar glaub ich auch so was geschrieben aber ob sie es wirklich machen ?


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Oktober 2005)

benno_hd schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt die seite angeschaut, 3 runden je 200 hm hört sich durchaus machbar an, weniger als ich heute gefahren bin. werd zwar sicher den schnitt runterziehen aber fürs größte team kann ich da auch einen beitrag leisten  müßte ich nur wissen wie ich da hinkomme, auto hab ich keins




falsch den schnitt kannst du nich runterziehn. da müsstest du noch langsamer bergauf sein als ich .    und das is glaub in der gruppe hier ned machbar. 
aber gut zu wissen das sich micro den letzten reserviert hat. dann mache mas so. die kondi bolzen auf platz 1-3 und micro ich und benni auf den letzten 3. dann ham wir das feld vom energy race EINGEKACHELT: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA MÖGE DIE MACHT MIT UNS SEIN


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nadine_24 (7. Oktober 2005)

Hullu Mirco,

meinste du kannst den letzten Platz mit mir teilen??     Immerhin bin ich ne Frau, also mach mal Platz da *schug*     Ich feuer dich dann ab und zu an, ok??   

Jetzt mal im ernst, würde gerne mitfahren, bin aber konditionstechnisch im Moment nicht oben auf. Hab ja grad vor 4 Monaten unseren Sohn auf die Welt gebracht. War früher mal fitter   

Lg

Nadine


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

Nadine_24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hullu Mirco,
> 
> meinste du kannst den letzten Platz mit mir teilen??     Immerhin bin ich ne Frau, also mach mal Platz da *schug*     Ich feuer dich dann ab und zu an, ok??
> 
> ...



  bring mich doch in eine Zwickmühle ! 
Einer Frau nicht den Vortritt lassen !   
Einer Frau eine leicht machbare Bitte abschlagen !   

Entweder oder !     

Können wir das 10 Meter vor dem Ziel entscheiden ?   

Kondition ?! Braucht man die ? Gibt doch keine Zeitvorgabe ! Oder doch ? 
Ich will nur ankommen und das sollte doch kein Problem sein, für´s schnelle haben wir ja Spezialisten dabei ! Für´s abwärts fahren auch ! Also sehen wir uns als Spezialisten fürs gemütliche Touren !


----------



## Nadine_24 (7. Oktober 2005)

Ok, ich nehm dich beim Wort! Also schleichen wir gemeinsam ins Ziel    

Zeitvorgaben gibts glaube ich keine. Aber wir sollten vielleicht zur Siegerehrung wieder da sein... vielleicht gibts ja was zu feiern   

Ich fahre am Sonntag die Strecke mal Probe. Mal sehen ob ich dann nur die 10 km oder vielleicht doch die 20 km fahre


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

Nadine_24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich nehm dich beim Wort! Also schleichen wir gemeinsam ins Ziel
> 
> Zeitvorgaben gibts glaube ich keine. Aber wir sollten vielleicht zur Siegerehrung wieder da sein... vielleicht gibts ja was zu feiern
> 
> Ich fahre am Sonntag die Strecke mal Probe. Mal sehen ob ich dann nur die 10 km oder vielleicht doch die 20 km fahre



Moment ! Soll das heissen ich muss, wenn du die 10 km fährst 3 X schneller sein als Du um noch vor dir ins Ziel zu kommen ?    ?


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Oktober 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment ! Soll das heissen ich muss, wenn du die 10 km fährst 3 X schneller sein als Du um noch vor dir ins Ziel zu kommen ?    ?




EXAKT: hehe sprich wir teilen uns den letzten.
aber n paar frauen für das Apres rennen wär schon ned übel. also so zum feiern. 
was is eigentlich aus der idee mim grillen geworden ? 

@dirk wir könnten ja ansich in feudenheim auf der kerwe noch n biersche trinken oder ? 

ciao Lucas


----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Aaaalkiiiss!!!


----------



## Nadine_24 (7. Oktober 2005)

Ahso, du fahrst die 30 km-Strecke. Hmpf, mal sehen was ich fahre. Aber beim Start und bei der Siegerehrung wird man sich ja wieder sehen


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaalkiiiss!!!




richtig. morgen wieder. hab schon meinen kubanischen freund den EL RON im kühlschrank stehn


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

Nadine_24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahso, du fahrst die 30 km-Strecke. Hmpf, mal sehen was ich fahre. Aber beim Start und bei der Siegerehrung wird man sich ja wieder sehen



Jep ! Die 30km ! Sonst lohnt sich kaum die Anfahrt    Klar sehen wir uns vorher und danach ! Öfter sehe ich ja auch nicht alle andere vom "Team Falschfahrer", max. jene welche mich überrunden !


----------



## dominik-deluxe (10. Oktober 2005)

so habe mich nun auch (endlich) angemeldet.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (10. Oktober 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Jep ! Die 30km ! Sonst lohnt sich kaum die Anfahrt    Klar sehen wir uns vorher und danach ! Öfter sehe ich ja auch nicht alle andere vom "Team Falschfahrer", max. jene welche mich überrunden !



wir werden uns schon oft genug sehn am ende des feldes.


----------



## benno_hd (14. Oktober 2005)

so, hab grad die fahrzeiten mit der bahn rausgesucht, bin um 12 da, wann und wo wollen wir uns in ettlingen treffen?


----------

